# My choice as an electrician



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

Why does everybody always put me down for choosing my career choice? All my friends and girl friend think I am crazy for choosing my field. 

After seeing how hard I work and how dirty I get and how stressed then they look at my paycheck and they definitely say I could of got a job as a bag boy or something like that and made about almost the same and just sit there in the a/c..

I keep trying to convince them that I am not working for the money right now. I am working for the knowledge and when I get that knowledge I will be worth A LOT more and potential to be a business owner and also project manager.

Has anybody ever got this when you first started? Also, what did you tell them?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

The trades have ALWAYS had a stigma. In HS 25 years ago I saw this. It is B-S, and for the life of me I can't see why this is. 
Most everyone I know in the trades, at least the ones who are serious, are doing VERY well. Far better than if they tried to make it in the "real" (white collar) world and failed.

Ignore them, and laugh in later years when you are a success. :thumbsup:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Why are you stressed?

I find working like this less stressful than the constant fear of being fired from an office job.

I may not make as much money as the office job, but the fact that I can pay the bills by doing something I like far outweighs being stuck in a cube all day enduring office hijinx.

The only thing to worry about is if the phone is going to ring or not.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The bag boy will look at his check in 5 years and it will still be substantially the same. You'll look at your check in 5 years and smile. You're more or less paying "tuition" now, by way of the money that's not on your check, and you're still getting paid. You're getting paid to learn, more or less. 

No matter what you do in life, there will always be people who will want to run you down. If your girlfriend is among those doing this to you, get rid of her. I'm serious. A girlfriend is a trial wife. If you have a wife that doesn't support your decisions, you'll have a very miserable life. You need to find a girl, who at a minimum, will support your decisions. If she's running you down, she lacks a very basic and fundamental respect for you.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Construction has always been a tough field, everyone looks at it as a dirty low paying job anyone can do. Ignore them, skilled trades are hard to come by and once you get going and make a name for yourself you will be ahead of them.

Time is patience.


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

You know what, my ex-wife never liked the fact that I was in the trades. This despite the fact that her father was a sparky and put her through private school. People give me the same BS when they find out I have a college degree. "You CHOSE to do this?" Absolutely. Shunk is right. You look at your check in 5 years and wave goodbye to the girlie who didn't approve.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow!

Every girlfriend I ever had was just thankful I had a JOB!

All the others have said it perfectly. Your pay will increase at the same rate you learn.


You are WAY ahead of me. At your age I fought daily against working in the trades. It wasn't until I was almost 40 that I accepted it and realized that it is an honorable and potentially profitable way to earn a living.

Go get em Newguy!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> The bag boy will look at his check in 5 years and it will still be substantially the same. You'll look at your check in 5 years and smile. You're more or less paying "tuition" now, by way of the money that's not on your check, and you're still getting paid. You're getting paid to learn, more or less.
> 
> No matter what you do in life, there will always be people who will want to run you down. If your girlfriend is among those doing this to you, get rid of her. I'm serious. A girlfriend is a trial wife. If you have a wife that doesn't support your decisions, you'll have a very miserable life. You need to find a girl, who at a minimum, will support your decisions. If she's running you down, she lacks a very basic and fundamental respect for you.


 
EXACTLY, I couldn't agree more. If your GF can't understand what you are working towards then it's time for a change in the GF department. No one starts at the top pay grade in any business, so don't let that bother you. Like MD said, when you look back in 5 years you will just smile.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

When Valentines Day or her birthday (which ever is first) don't buy her a gift with that "dirty" electrican money. And make her put one of the bumper stickers on her car. It wouldn't hurt to let her know that it's easier to find a new woman than a good job.








http://www.cafepress.com/buy/electr...384/pNo_62381384/id_13059531/opt_/fpt_/c_666/


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

> It wouldn't hurt to let her know that it's easier to find a new woman than a good job.


:w00t:
LOL True, true.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

No, No the g/f IS supportive. She just doesn't understand. She totally supports my decision and everything she just thinks I deserve a pay rasie. She is very supportive.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

newguy07 said:


> She totally supports my decision and everything she just thinks I deserve a pay rasie.


This is also a common misconception. My helper/apprentice thinks he deserves a raise all the time. meanwhile he is not looking into any schooling or classes, nor is he even interested in the code book. Sorry, but that is not worth $15/hr IMO.

It does take some time before you will make any decent money. Usually 5 years or so. Until then you are still learning on the boss's dime. Sure, you are helping, but at the same time he is teaching you.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> This is also a common misconception. My helper/apprentice thinks he deserves a raise all the time. meanwhile he is not looking into any schooling or classes, nor is he even interested in the code book. Sorry, but that is not worth $15/hr IMO.
> 
> It does take some time before you will make any decent money. Usually 5 years or so. Until then you are still learning on the boss's dime. Sure, you are helping, but at the same time he is teaching you.


Oh. I understand. I am ALWAYS up for learning about the trade. I wish I could learn all the time. I start school in january.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Around here, anyway, and I suspect everywhere in the developed world, there is a huge age gap in the trades. A whole bunch of people 45/50 years old and up, and just barely some 'new guys' coming in to it. By the time you are ready to run your own business, we will have all retired and the field will be wide open.:thumbsup:

Everyone was being pushed into the IT realm, and now, with four years of university in IT you can make a little better than a burger flipper with three days training, and less job security. 

People will always need to live in houses, it doesn't matter how good the software gets.

Hang in there, learn everything you can. Tradesmen (and women) are inherently useful people. Highly specialised people are very good at what they do, but they ALL need US to build, maintain and repair their houses, stores, industries etc.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't wait to go back to work and learn!!!... Weekends SUCK!!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> I can't wait to go back to work and learn!!!... Weekends SUCK!!


 
You should be doin side jobs Newbie:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> I keep trying to convince them that I am not working for the money right now. I am working for the knowledge and when I get that knowledge I will be worth A LOT more and potential to be a business owner and also project manager.


Here is something for them (and even you) to read:

*Wanted: Skilled Labor*



> Below its peak level of 4.8% in both April 2005 and January 2006, construction came in at a 3% rate in July 2006. Projections show that by the year 2014, the national need for electrical workers will increase to more than 734,000 — more than 78,000 currently employed in the field.


(from a Jan 1, 2007 Article in EC&M magazine....Newguy - do you receive this publication? )


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> No, No the g/f IS supportive. She just doesn't understand. She totally supports my decision and everything she just thinks I deserve a pay rasie. She is very supportive.


Behind every great man is a nagging woman :thumbsup:

j/k :laughing:


----------



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

newguy07 said:


> I can't wait to go back to work and learn!!!... Weekends SUCK!!


Man...I love the one day a week I dont have to work...

Just try not to let yourself burn out. Thats true for any interest or job.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Brings to mind when I was in college....I didn't go until I was 30...did VoTech in high school....so anyway, there I am in an upper division math class...and turn in an assignment that I used basic delta formulas to solve...the professor used red ink to tell me this isn't trade school! Trade school math isn't appropriate in college! I asked her if she made more then the trade guys who worked on her car, or her plumber, etc. 

There is no shame in the trades...it is where I started, and although I do more generalist work now, I still go out and work with the guys. Satisfaction.


----------



## a2zhandi (Nov 2, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> The bag boy will look at his check in 5 years and it will still be substantially the same. You'll look at your check in 5 years and smile. You're more or less paying "tuition" now, by way of the money that's not on your check, and you're still getting paid. You're getting paid to learn, more or less.
> 
> No matter what you do in life, there will always be people who will want to run you down. If your girlfriend is among those doing this to you, get rid of her. I'm serious. A girlfriend is a trial wife. If you have a wife that doesn't support your decisions, you'll have a very miserable life. You need to find a girl, who at a minimum, will support your decisions. If she's running you down, she lacks a very basic and fundamental respect for you.


Amen! Well said. Probably explains in part why I've never been married


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> I can't wait to go back to work and learn!!!... Weekends SUCK!!


Now, why can't I get a guy with a wants-to-work attitude?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Behind every great man is a nagging woman :thumbsup:
> 
> j/k :laughing:


 
That's why most guys run off to work, run out to the store, run over to the bar.........always running away from the nag.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Newguy - people will resent you for being happy.

remember that ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> Newguy - people will resent you for being happy.
> 
> remember that ...


 
especially women they just like seeing guys miserable


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

220/221 said:


> You should be doin side jobs Newbie:thumbup:


 
How am I supposed to do side jobs if I have no skills in electrical yet. 2 weeks in the trade :lol:


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Now, why can't I get a guy with a wants-to-work attitude?


 
I dont know give me some work HAH..

I would work 10 hours a day 7 days a week if I had to. I wouldn't mind right now.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

newguy07 said:


> I would work 10 hours a day 7 days a week if I had to. I wouldn't mind right now.


Well, it's good you're enthusiastic, but you really need to pace that out a bit. Your body will rebel if you get into doing that sort of thing for long, and you'll be unfit for anything. There may come times when overtime like that is available, and you should do your share and even more if you want to. Just don't burn yourself out. Don't underestimate the value of a "mental health break" every once in a while, where you do nothing but recharge.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Well, it's good you're enthusiastic, but you really need to pace that out a bit. Your body will rebel if you get into doing that sort of thing for long, and you'll be unfit for anything. There may come times when overtime like that is available, and you should do your share and even more if you want to. Just don't burn yourself out. Don't underestimate the value of a "mental health break" every once in a while, where you do nothing but recharge.


 
Yea.. you are probably right.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> Has anybody ever got this when you first started? Also, what did you tell them?


I've been an Electrician for over 30 years and when I tell people I work in the building trades they still look at me like I'm a scumbag. I'm self employed, I have employees, I have a six figure income, but at parties I've learned to tell people that I'm an engineer or something. This way they'll continue to talk to me.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

L. B. Condulet said:


> .... at parties I've learned to tell people that I'm an engineer or something. This way they'll continue to talk to me.


Being embarrassed of your career choice and lying to people so they will talk to you, might be viewed as being a scumbag amongst your peers.:glare:

If the douche bags won't talk to you because you're a lowly electrician...you sink to their level?:no:


Here's chance to redeem yourself....tell them your a proctologist ~ while you stir your drink with your finger.:smartass:


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

L. B. Condulet said:


> I've been an Electrician for over 30 years and when I tell people I work in the building trades they still look at me like I'm a scumbag. I'm self employed, I have employees, I have a six figure income, but at parties I've learned to tell people that I'm an engineer or something. This way they'll continue to talk to me.


 
+1 you shouldn't do that. Who cares if they really want to talk to you. They seem like they are just making small talk


----------



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

Why not just say you own a small/mid/large size company?

Most people when the here "electrician", "plumber", or whatever else think of that ignorant dirty guy who cussed and told dirty jokes all day at some job they had seen atleast once in their life.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

newguy07 said:


> I can't wait to go back to work and learn!!!... Weekends SUCK!!


You really do need to get laid. I hope you don't act this way in front of the guys at work. If so you are going to wear them out pretty quick.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

robertc65 said:


> You really do need to get laid. I hope you don't act this way in front of the guys at work. If so you are going to wear them out pretty quick.



...or your welcome with them..


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been doing this a long time. I still enjoy doing it. My dad was an electrician. Over the years I have made a very good living for my family. Now I look at the country and I try to tell the young guys, get a skilled trade job. One that requires a license. That is where the future is. No one can take this job to India. No illegal alien trunk slammer can take my place once we get the laws passed mandating a licensed electrician. Like my state just did for plumbers. As good as this trade has been to me, it will be even better in the poop storm that is coming to our country for working people. College jobs are leaving the country by the thousands. Unskilled and unlicensed jobs are being filled by people willing to work for peanuts. Tell anyone who gives you any guff that you are in this trade for your future and your families future. Look them straight in the eye and tell them: AND I LIKE IT. If none of that works, hit them in the noggin as hard as you can. :clap:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Most of the electricians I know make well over 100K per year.That should help you feel beter about you chosen field.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

L. B. Condulet said:


> at parties I've learned to tell people that I'm an engineer or something. This way they'll continue to talk to me.


I've never had a problem along those lines. Usually after I tell the folks I am an Electrician (with pride), I am asked if I could take a look at the bathroom switch that hasn't worked for 13 years. I am then presented with one of those chinese screw drivers with the blade twice as thick as the slot in a 6-32.

Celtic: I have to remember the proctologist line. I darn near peed my pants laughing.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

jrclen said:


> Celtic: I have to remember the proctologist line. I darn near peed my pants laughing.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

newguy07 said:


> Also, what did you tell them?


I know its been suggested elsewhere, but its seems more fitting here. Tazer them.


----------

